# WinPCSign 2010/Funtime Text Question?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I just got my WinPCSIGN 2010 and installed it. So of course I have a question:

I created a word and wanted to outline the text so that I could place rhinestones in one color on the outline, then fill the actual text with a different color. That way I could have a 2 color text (outline one color, fill another color). 

Do I need to convert the outline to curves (if that's even the correct wording) or something else? I cannot, at this point, select the outline by itself.

Please Help!!!


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Di, you can use the *Outline* feature in the *Tools* menu to create an outline of your text. When outlining, I choose *Outline* and *Break text*. Then you can apply rhinestones to the outline and a fill to the original text. Give that a try. If you need a video demo to show how that's done, I can put one together for you.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

That is what I did, but it still won't let me choose the outline.

This is exactly the steps I took:

1. Created teh text
2. Drew an oval and "Fit text to Path (break apart).
3. Created "Outline (break apart)

Then when i try to add a fill to the actual text (inside), it doesn't fill it, just outlines. And I do have the Fill checked.

Also, it won't let me select the outline.

Does having the word arched mess it up?


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

ok, i went through the steps again and got it to work, but with it being arched, i don't line how it turned out. 

is there a way to add the rhinestones, then arch the word?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

one thing you might try is to just fill one or two letters at a time and use the "rotate" to make the letter your filling at the time in the upright position and then rotate to the next letter and fill it and so on till your done.


----------

